# [Gelöst]Seltsames Verzeichnis  /.config in /

## Hanisch

Hallo,

ich erhalte immer eine seltsame Datei /.config/Trolltech.conf in / angelegt. Inhalt ist:

```
[Qt%20Plugin%20Cache%204.8.false]

usr\lib\kde4\plugins\kauth\backend\kauth_backend_plugin.so=40804, 0, i386 linux g++-4 full-config, 2013-01-25T21:33:53

usr\lib\kde4\plugins\kauth\helper\kauth_helper_plugin.so=40804, 0, i386 linux g++-4 full-config, 2013-01-25T21:33:53
```

Ich kann diese Datei ohne spürbare Folgen löschen, aber nach einem Reboot ist sie immer wieder da.

Was hat es mit dieser Datei auf sich?

Gruß

Ch. HanischLast edited by Hanisch on Wed Jan 30, 2013 10:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mvaterlaus

hi,

dies ist eine Konfigurationsdatei, die bei der Verwendung von KDE generiert wird. Trolltech ist die Firma, die das QT Framework betreut [1][2].

[1]http://www.aptosid.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=597

[2]http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/config-trolltech-conf-875568/

----------

## Hanisch

 *mvaterlaus wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> dies ist eine Konfigurationsdatei, die bei der Verwendung von KDE generiert wird. Trolltech ist die Firma, die das QT Framework betreut [1][2].
> 
> [1]http://www.aptosid.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=597
> ...

 

So weit so gut. Aber warum diese Datei nun gerade in /.config, wo sie sicher nicht hingehört.

Das sieht mir nach einem Bug aus.

Gruß

Ch. HanischLast edited by Hanisch on Tue Jan 29, 2013 2:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass es daran liegt, wenn du ein Programm mit einem User ausführst, der keine $HOME angegeben hat, dass dann alle Dateien in / gespeichert werden.

Hast Du evtl ein Programm von einem cron User oder so laufen?

Bzw. haben alle User ein $HOME?

----------

## Hanisch

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass es daran liegt, wenn du ein Programm mit einem User ausführst, der keine $HOME angegeben hat, dass dann alle Dateien in / gespeichert werden.
> 
> Hast Du evtl ein Programm von einem cron User oder so laufen?
> 
> Bzw. haben alle User ein $HOME?

 

Ich glaube, es ist root, der kein $HOME hat.

Wie kann ich das setzen?

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## py-ro

root hat sein Home normalerweise /root

----------

## Hanisch

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> root hat sein Home normalerweise /root

 

Ist das Ok.?

```
gentoo_VM ~ # $HOME

-su: /root: Ist ein Verzeichnis
```

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## boris64

-> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=249217

----------

## Hanisch

 *boris64 wrote:*   

> -> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=249217

 

Warum ist der Bug nicht schon gepatcht, da er offensichtlich bereits länger besteht und in obigem Link eine Patch-Variante angegeben ist?

```
# cat /usr/share/dbus-1/system-services/org.kde.kcontrol.kcmkdm.service

[D-BUS Service]

Name=org.kde.kcontrol.kcmkdm

Exec=/usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kcmkdmhelper

User=root

```

Laut dem Link sollte es aber heißen:

```
# cat /usr/share/dbus-1/system-services/org.kde.kcontrol.kcmkdm.service

[D-BUS Service] 

Name=org.kde.kcontrol.kcmkdm 

Exec=/bin/bash -c 'export HOME=~ ; exec /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kcmkdmhelper' 

User=root 
```

Das habe ich bei mir nun geändert. Und das ominöse Verzeichnis /.config ist immer noch da.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## py-ro

Von selbst verschwinden wird es auch nicht.

----------

## Hanisch

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Von selbst verschwinden wird es auch nicht.

 

Ich habe es natürlich vor dem Reboot gelöscht. Aber es war dann wieder da

Habt Ihr diesen Bug auch?

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## boris64

Da ist auch noch ein Patch für Kdelibs dabei

-> http://bugsfiles.kde.org/attachment.cgi?id=76310

Probier den einfach mal aus, mache ich auch gerade.

```

mkdir -p /etc/portage/patches/kde-base/kdelibs-4.9.5

wget -O /etc/portage/patches/kde-base/kdelibs-4.9.5/kauth-set_enviroment_variable_HOME_for_helper_if_not_set.patch "http://bugsfiles.kde.org/attachment.cgi?id=76310"

emerge -1 kdelibs

```

Ob's funktioniert, wird sich dann nach dem Neubauen von Kdelibs zeigen  :Wink: 

----------

## boris64

Update:

Mein /.config/ ist nicht wieder aufgetaucht  :Smile: 

----------

## Hanisch

 *boris64 wrote:*   

> Update:
> 
> Mein /.config/ ist nicht wieder aufgetaucht 

 

Ich habe die Änderungen in  /usr/share/dbus-1/system-services/org.kde.kcontrol.kcmkdm.service wieder rückgängig gemacht und dann Deinen Vorschlag ausgeführt.

Bei mir ist die /.config immer noch da.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## boris64

Das alte /.config-Verzeichnis  hast du gelöscht?

Und die Kdelibs-Version (4.9.5!)ist auch korrekt, sprich der

Patch wurde beim neu kompilieren auch angewendet?

----------

## Hanisch

 *boris64 wrote:*   

> Das alte /.config-Verzeichnis  hast du gelöscht?
> 
> Und die Kdelibs-Version (4.9.5!)ist auch korrekt, sprich der
> 
> Patch wurde beim neu kompilieren auch angewendet?

 

Woher soll ich das wissen?

```
gentoo_VM ~ # mkdir -p /etc/portage/patches/kde-base/kdelibs-4.9.5

gentoo_VM ~ # wget -O /etc/portage/patches/kde-base/kdelibs-4.9.5/kauth-set_enviroment_variable_HOME_for_helper_if_not_set.patch "http://bugsfiles.kde.org/attachment.cgi?id=76310"

--2013-01-29 20:53:23--  http://bugsfiles.kde.org/attachment.cgi?id=76310

Auflösen des Hostnamen »bugsfiles.kde.org«... 5.9.19.121, 2a01:4f8:160:9363::4

Verbindungsaufbau zu bugsfiles.kde.org|5.9.19.121|:80... verbunden.

HTTP-Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 200 OK

Länge: 1039 (1,0K) [text/plain]

In »»/etc/portage/patches/kde-base/kdelibs-4.9.5/kauth-set_enviroment_variable_HOME_for_helper_if_not_set.patch«« speichern.

100%[====================================================================================================================================>] 1.039       --.-K/s   in 0s      

2013-01-29 20:53:23 (10,7 MB/s) - »»/etc/portage/patches/kde-base/kdelibs-4.9.5/kauth-set_enviroment_variable_HOME_for_helper_if_not_set.patch«« gespeichert [1039/1039]
```

```

gentoo_VM ~ # emerge -1 kdelibs
```

Letzteres läuft jetzt gerade noch mal durch.

Mit der geänderten Zeile in /usr/share/dbus-1/system-services/org.kde.kcontrol.kcmkdm.service 

```
[D-BUS Service]

Name=org.kde.kcontrol.kcmkdm

#Exec=/usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kcmkdmhelper

Exec=/bin/bash -c 'export HOME=~ ; exec /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kcmkdmhelper'

User=root

```

immer noch das Verzeichnis /.config vorhanden nach einem Reboot und nach einer Weile wird es immer wieder neu erstellt.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## boris64

 *Hanisch wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Woher soll ich das wissen?
> 
> ...

 

```
boris64 / # emerge -1 kdelibs

....

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) kde-base/kdelibs-4.9.5

 * kdelibs-4.9.5.tar.xz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * kdelibs-4.8.95-udisks2.patch.xz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking kdelibs-4.9.5.tar.xz to /tmp/portage/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.9.5/work

>>> Unpacking kdelibs-4.8.95-udisks2.patch.xz to /tmp/portage/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.9.5/work

>>> Source unpacked in /tmp/portage/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.9.5/work

>>> Preparing source in /tmp/portage/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.9.5/work/kdelibs-4.9.5 ...

 * Applying 01_gentoo_set_xdg_menu_prefix-1.patch ...                                                                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Applying 02_gentoo_append_xdg_config_dirs-1.patch ...                                                                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Applying kdelibs-4.7.96-mimetypes.patch ...                                                                                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Applying kdelibs-4.4.90-xslt.patch ...                                                                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Applying kdelibs-4.6.3-no_suid_kdeinit.patch ...                                                                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Applying kdelibs-4.8.1-norpath.patch ...                                                                                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Applying kdelibs-4.9.3-werror.patch ...                                                                                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Applying user patches from /etc/portage/patches//kde-base/kdelibs-4.9.5 ...

 *   kauth-set_enviroment_variable_HOME_for_helper_if_not_set.patch ...                                                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Done with patching

```

Die letzten 3 Zeilen hier im Output sollten so aussehen.

 *Hanisch wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Mit der geänderten Zeile in /usr/share/dbus-1/system-services/org.kde.kcontrol.kcmkdm.service
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Das habe ich gar nicht gemacht, ich habe nur den Patch benutzt.

----------

## Hanisch

Hallo,

ich konnte das Problem lösen. Danke für die aktive Mithilfe.

Ich habe auf meinem 32Bit System kdelibs-4.9.3, mußte also folgendes ausführen, um mit dem Patch für kdelibs-4.9.5 meine kdelibs-4.9.3 zu patchen.

```
mkdir -p /etc/portage/patches/kde-base/kdelibs-4.9.3

wget -O /etc/portage/patches/kde-base/kdelibs-4.9.3/kauth-set_enviroment_variable_HOME_for_helper_if_not_set.patch "http://bugsfiles.kde.org/attachment.cgi?id=76310"

emerge -1 kdelibs 
```

Das ergab dann:

```
gentoo_VM ~ # emerge -1 kdelibs

 * IMPORTANT: 9 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Running pre-merge checks for kde-base/kdelibs-4.9.3

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) kde-base/kdelibs-4.9.3

 * kdelibs-4.9.3.tar.xz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * kdelibs-4.8.95-udisks2.patch.xz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking kdelibs-4.9.3.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.9.3/work

>>> Unpacking kdelibs-4.8.95-udisks2.patch.xz to /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.9.3/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.9.3/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.9.3/work/kdelibs-4.9.3 ...

 * Applying 01_gentoo_set_xdg_menu_prefix-1.patch ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Applying 02_gentoo_append_xdg_config_dirs-1.patch ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Applying kdelibs-4.7.96-mimetypes.patch ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Applying kdelibs-4.4.90-xslt.patch ...                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Applying kdelibs-4.6.3-no_suid_kdeinit.patch ...                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Applying kdelibs-4.8.1-norpath.patch ...                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Applying kdelibs-4.9.3-python-bytecompilation.patch ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Applying kdelibs-4.9.3-werror.patch ...                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Applying user patches from /etc/portage/patches//kde-base/kdelibs-4.9.3 ...

 *   kauth-set_enviroment_variable_HOME_for_helper_if_not_set.patch ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Done with patching
```

Jetzt ist das Verzeichnis /.config nicht mehr vorhanden, wunderbar!

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## boris64

Ah, prima!

Nicht vergessen, im aktuellen KDE-4.9.5 ist der Patch auch

noch nicht drin, beim Update also nicht vergessen  :Smile: 

----------

## Hanisch

 *boris64 wrote:*   

> Ah, prima!
> 
> Nicht vergessen, im aktuellen KDE-4.9.5 ist der Patch auch
> 
> noch nicht drin, beim Update also nicht vergessen 

 

Wie mache ich denn eigentlich ein Update auf KDE-4.9.5 und dauert das sehr lange?

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## boris64

```
emerge --sync

cp -a /etc/portage/patches/kde-base/kdelibs-4.9.3 /etc/portage/patches/kde-base/kdelibs-4.9.5

emerge -UDNa @world

```

Das sollte alles updaten, inklusive KDE. Dauern kann das eine

ganze Weile, besonders KDE ist ja etwas grösser. Kommt natürlich

auf die verwendete Hardware an.

----------

## cryptosteve

Da sein Gentoo derzeit noch in einer virtuellen Maschine sitzt, wird es dort wohl auch nochmal ein kleines bißchen länger dauern.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, ich habe den kauth-set_enviroment_variable_HOME_for_helper_if_not_set.patch

hier auch mal auf einem Testsystem unter 4.9.98 (4.10.0 RC3) getestet.

Ok, ein .config/Trolltech.conf wird damit nicht mehr unter / angelegt - soweit so gut. Ein übler Seiteneffekt ist aber das die dbus und polkit helpers damit hier nicht mehr funktionieren, zb funktioniert kdesu nicht mehr.

Getestet hab ich mit 

```
$ kdesu systemsettings
```

 und das bleibt so ohne weitere Aktion und Ausgabe stehen.

Wie schaut es da bei euch mit dem Patch aus?

----------

## boris64

Hm, mir ist jetzt noch nichts aufgefallen,

```
kdesu systemsettings
```

läuft auch (noch?)

----------

## Josef.95

@boris64

Ahrg sorry, es war ein Fehlalarm

Ich hatte nach dem Patch einspielen in den kdelibs nur ein relogin des Users vorgenommen - das war hier scheinbar nicht ausreichend. Um sicher zu gehen hab ich nun noch mal ein reboot gemacht, seit dem funktioniert das ganze bisher wie gewünscht. Es wird nun nur noch wie gewünscht  /root/.config/Trolltech.conf angelegt und genutzt, und kdesu funktioniert auch wieder  :Smile: 

Besten Dank

----------

## Hanisch

 *boris64 wrote:*   

> Hm, mir ist jetzt noch nichts aufgefallen,
> 
> ```
> kdesu systemsettings
> ```
> ...

 

Kann ich bestätigen unter KDE-4.9.5 mit dem oben angegbenen Patch.

Ohne Probleme kann ich die Systemsettings als root aufrufen.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Hanisch

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> Da sein Gentoo derzeit noch in einer virtuellen Maschine sitzt, wird es dort wohl auch nochmal ein kleines bißchen länger dauern.

 

Das muß aber heißen:

```
emerge --sync

eix-update

cp -a /etc/portage/patches/kde-base/kdelibs-4.9.3 /etc/portage/patches/kde-base/kdelibs-4.9.5

emerge -uaDN @world 
```

oder

```

eix-sync

cp -a /etc/portage/patches/kde-base/kdelibs-4.9.3 /etc/portage/patches/kde-base/kdelibs-4.9.5

emerge -uaDN @world 
```

Bei mir in der VirtualBox mit 768 MByte RAM und laufendem KDE hat das alles 2:25 Stunden gedauert..

Nun fehlen mir nur noch die 3D-Effekte. Immer noch "6 Arbeitsflächeneffekte lassen sich nicht aktivieren." beim Einstellen von OpenGL.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

